# Changer clé produit Office



## kadp (7 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Une version avec une ancienne clé de produit a été installé sur mon mac. Or, j'ai acheté la version officielle, et je voudrais changer le numéro de clé produit ! 
Le seul souci : j'ai deja supprimé le fichier plist sans succès, l'ancien numéro est toujours là... 
J'ai désinstallé et réinstallé, rien n'y fait. 

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## anneee (7 Avril 2009)

bonjour et bienvenue sur Macgé 

comment as-tu désinstallé ?


----------



## kadp (7 Avril 2009)

lol merci ! 

j'ai suivi un conseil sur un forum ou il fallait trouver l'emplacement et le mettre dans la corbeille. Mais je crois q ca marche pas...


----------



## anneee (7 Avril 2009)

si tu parles de la suite microsoft office, il faut impérativement que tu passes par le désinstalleur fourni avec le produit ( http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1976?viewlocale=fr_FR)

une fois ceci fait, tu pourras installer proprement et valider ton produit avec ta clé


----------



## kadp (7 Avril 2009)

Je viens de tester cette procédure avec "supprimer office" etc... j'ai vidé la corbeille. j'ai relancé l'installation mais ca me sort toujours le même clé de produit automatiquement...


----------



## anneee (7 Avril 2009)

essaie la procédure décrite par Aliboron dans ce fil


----------



## kadp (7 Avril 2009)

ca a marché ! merci beaucoup !!


----------



## anneee (8 Avril 2009)

super!!!

@+ sur les forums...


----------



## pipo43 (19 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

désolée de réouvrir ce sujet mais j'ai le même problème et espere pouvoir trouver une solution.

Aujourd'hui mon mac m'a indiqué que ma clé office n'était plus valide, j'ai donc suivi la procédure indiquée. Mais lorsque je redémarre mon mac et essaie d'ouvrir une application office pour rentrer ma nouvelle clé ça ne fonctionne pas. J'ai un message d'erreur : "impossible d'ouvrir Microsoft setup Assistant en raison d'un problème", je ne sais pas ou rentrer ma clé et ne peut plus me servir d'office...

Si quelqu'un à une solution.

Merci d'avance

Laurianne


----------

